# "Alternative" things to do in Las Vegas



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been to Las Vegas a number of times and will be there again May 1 to 12. While there I'd like to do some things that are not "typical" Vegas casino-type stuff (shows, gambling, etc.). I'm looking for unusual suggestions. A few ideas might include:

1. Play tennis.
2. Guided group nature hike.
3. New Age spiritual-type lecture.

Let me know of any ideas you may have that are "off the beaten path"...

Thanks.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 19, 2012)

Go see the burro's wander around the little hamlet of Blue Diamond.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know about a 'guided' nature walk, but a trip to Red Rock Canyon or Mt. Charleston qualify as 'off the beaten path'. 

Las Vegas (The Meadows) spring was known to Native peoples for millennia, but the first organized settlement of European Americans was a group of Mormon missionaries in 1855. The old fort still exists near downtown and can be visited for $1 each. http://parks.nv.gov/parks/old-las-vegas-mormon-fort/ My Great Grandfather was among the first dozen and his name is on a yellowing paper on a wall there.

Jim


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 19, 2012)

If you will have a car, see the new bridge over Hoover Dam, hike/walk thru Valley of Fire, rent a boat on Lake Mead, drive out to Lake Las Vegas. We found the Liberace Museum to be interesting.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

Search TUG for "Las Vegas" and you will find lots of info.

Put this in your google box: * "las vegas"site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## Karen G (Apr 19, 2012)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> We found the Liberace Museum to be interesting.


Unfortunately, that has closed.

There is an Atomic Testing Museum that is interesting.

You might like to take a drive to Death Valley. We did a day trip there that was very enjoyable with lunch at  The Inn at Furnace Creek.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 19, 2012)

thetimeshareguy said:


> I've been to Las Vegas a number of times and will be there again May 1 to 12. While there I'd like to do some things that are not "typical" Vegas casino-type stuff (shows, gambling, etc.). I'm looking for unusual suggestions. A few ideas might include:
> 
> 1. Play tennis.
> 2. Guided group nature hike.
> ...



Red Rock Canyon just outside of town has an interpretive association that leads hikes and talks. There's usually quite a variety from hikes to wildflowers to sketching etc.  See http://redrockcanyonlv.org/hikes_programs.html

Valley of Fire State Park is about an hour out of town and worth the trip.
Death Valley is a 3 hour drive on easy and fast roads and also has a lot of ranger guided walks and talks; it just depends on how willing you are to do the drive.  

Sue


----------



## ronparise (Apr 19, 2012)

I was in Las vegas for the first time earlier this month.....the Bunny Ranch was my first choice for an "off the strip" experience, but my wife nixed the idea


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

We enjoyed the new mob museum:


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 19, 2012)

First, it will most likely be hot and dry, so if you are planning outdoors activities, make sure to bring cool water along with you.  By the time you realize you need it, you are already on the way to dehydration.

The City of Henderson has a bird preserve that you might be interested in.  There is hiking there, and I believe they will loan you binoculars if need be.  They open at 6 AM and close about 2 PM this time of year due to the weather.

The Mob Museum in downtown Las Vegas.

The Springs Preserve in Las Vegas.  It has 180 acres of trails, the Nevada State Museum, a large Demonstration Garden, and on Thursdays it has a Farmers Market.

If you are a fan of Pawn Stars TV Show, you should go to the Gold and Silver Pawn Shop near downtown Las Vegas.

Admire Rick Dale and family of Ricks Restorations?  He originally gained fame as Pawn Stars restore it guy.  His show is American Restorations.  . His shop is fairly near the pawn shop.

Kiss themed Monster Mini Golf. It is across from the Hard Rock Hotel.  If you have never done indoor black light mini golf, you don't know what you are missing.

A fan of old time Pinball Machines?  Check out the Pinball Hall of Fame on East Tropicana.  They have tons of different machines there, and all of them are playable, generally for a quarter a game.

Hope this gets you started.  Enjoy!

Fern


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 19, 2012)

thetimeshareguy said:


> I've been to Las Vegas a number of times and will be there again May 1 to 12..


 

11 days is a VERY long time to stay in Las Vegas


----------



## Karen G (Apr 19, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> 11 days is a VERY long time to stay in Las Vegas


I've been here five years and haven't done everything there is to do!


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys ROCK!

Thank you tuggers! You always come through with great info!

Any more ideas, please keep 'em comin'!


----------



## dwojo (Apr 19, 2012)

Rent a harley and go for a ride


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 19, 2012)

For some people.  Get away from The Strip and you will find there is plenty to do.  Many of us who live here seldom go to The Strip and still find many things to do.  I have been here almost twice as long as Karen, and I still haven't done everything.

Besides all the things I outlined above, here are some more examples:  The Clark County Fair, in Logandale was last week.  This weekend there is a Multicultural Fair at UNLV, a Heritage Parade, Car Show and Fair in Henderson, and an Earth Day Fair at Town Square.  Oh, and free Champagne and Cake at South Point to celebrate the One Year Anniversary of Wes Winters' Lounge Show.  And that is just off the top of my head.

Fern 



Rent_Share said:


> 11 days is a VERY long time to stay in Las Vegas


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2012)

The people who only think of the Strip when they think of Las Vegas, lose track of the fact that it's a city of almost 2 million people. People who do all the things that people in any city do. Only in Vegas, if you want to have breakfast at 9 p.m. or pick up your dry cleaning at 3 a.m. you can do that too.

I enjoyed living there in the 80's.

Jim


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 22, 2012)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Let me know of any ideas you may have that are "off the beaten path"...



For what it's worth, there is a Living Social offer today for a 12 hour tour to Zion National Park.  Priced at $87, it's half off the regular price.  Living Social Zion National Park Tour

I have no affiliation.  This one just caught my eye for our next LV trip.  

Mike


----------



## Pronkster (May 9, 2012)

THere is a radio show that sells all kinds of discounted certificates for anything you can imagine from food to recreation to beauty.  This would be a great source of finding  things to keep you busy and at a discounted price!  Their website is kshp.com, and you will be able to get more info there.  You can even listen to the show live when they are on the air over the Internet!  I listen everyday as they put some items on even further discount during each segment of the show, and then when that segment is over, they go back to their usual discounted price.  Here locally they are on 1400 am and their name is The Radio Shopping Show, they have been on the air here for about 14 years and I have found them to be very reputable.


----------



## DianeG (May 30, 2012)

*Thanks to Groupon*

For our upcoming trip in June, I got half-priced tickets to the following attractions:

CSI: The Experience
Mob Attraction
and the National Atomic Testing Museum

They all seemed quirky enough...


----------

